# Sahara Silver + RS4's MORE PICS ADDED..!!!



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Thought I'd drop a quick piccy of my shiney new TT (Sahara Silver) with the 19" RS4's ....

And with the Magma Leather its absolutely the biz....

Looks the Canines Undercarriage IMHO....8)

Will get some more shots hopefully tomorrow....

What do you guys think..?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

8) nice


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

8) 8) 8) 
Great choice mate - it looks fantastic. Have to say, the more pics I see the more I think the RS4 wheels go with the silver grey colours. Might change my Bi-Colours yet!

Would love to see the Magma mate when you have time to send up the pics.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Reaperman

8) Car......... man those wheels look GoooooD!

Hurry up with those other piccy's though mate 

I still have not seen a Sahara in the flesh, I need my fix :wink:

......and yours (and DrPhibes) are the only pictures I have seen.

Anymore Sahara's out there?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats , looks great


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Seat looks pretty far forward. Must be the wife's car. Has she let you drive it yet? :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Reaperman said:


> What do you guys think..?


Nope. Don't like it much myself. What made you choose *that *colour & wheels combination??  Were you drunk at the time??

Just kidding ...

I *do* like the wheels, & silver/red was my second choice :wink:


----------



## Mpekas (Feb 21, 2007)

love the colour combination


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh yes, very nice, classy colour and the RS4's are really growing on me now


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> Thought I'd drop a quick piccy of my shiney new TT (Sahara Silver) with the 19" RS4's ....
> And with the Magma Leather its absolutely the biz....
> 
> What do you guys think..?


Nice one Reaperman. I have yet to see a colour that I don't like on the TTC. The shape seems to carry them all off well.
Those RS4's look wonderful.   
.


----------



## newlu (Oct 23, 2006)

is this sahara silver kinda greenish??

i'm on the fence between this color or light silver


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

looking good


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

newlu said:


> is this sahara silver kinda greenish??
> 
> i'm on the fence between this color or light silver


no it isn't.

it is the sort of colour that can look different under different lighting conditions, from light grey to sandy. it is quite different to standard silver.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

...am I the only one that sees Beige?

:?


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> ...am I the only one that sees Beige?
> 
> :?


Is that the colour of your slippers...

Beige..Pah....nothing like beige...!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Reaperman said:


> Beige..Pah....nothing like beige...!




















... it must be just me that sees the colour similarities then...

:roll:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Dr Phibes/Reaperman

As the only living souls (I know of) who have seen Sahara - PLEEEEASE tell me..... is it anything like Mercedes "Cubanite Silver" or is it more Silver than that?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> ...am I the only one that sees Beige?
> 
> :?


Nope.....I also think beige when I see sahara silver.

It is definitely a sandy/champagne-ish shade. :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Very nice colour ! It's brave you took it, but i think it suit's the TT very well. So much better than the dark colours

Enjoy your car !


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Reaperman said:


>


Nice wheels 8)


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Very nice colour ! It's brave you took it, but i think it suit's the TT very well. So much better than the dark colours
> 
> Enjoy your car !


Not so much brave but "Inspired"....you really have to see this colour in the flesh to really appreciate how subtle it is.... :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I believe you. And i like the new "modern" colour's. 
Don't see any beige in it, like KMpowell say's. But i also wouldn't buy a blue Golf like he has.

I think Sahara Beige would be mine second choice after Sea Silver.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Rebel said:


> I believe you. And i like the new "modern" colour's.
> Don't see any beige in it, like KMpowell say's. But i also wouldn't buy a blue Golf like he has.
> 
> I think Sahara Beige would be mine second choice after Sea Silver.


Its Saraha SILVER in the UK..... :wink: is it called something else in your country then...as we have Dakar Beige


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

You are correct, sorry :wink:

Proberly that's why i like the colour so much......because it's called Sahara SILVER


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Anf maybe that's why KMPowell sees Beige in it, because it's called Sahara...
And there is no Silver Sahara.... :lol:

Very confusing all those names..... :wink:


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> ...am I the only one that sees Beige?
> 
> :?


surely its right up your street then :wink: only thing missing is the vinyl roof


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> Dr Phibes/Reaperman
> 
> As the only living souls (I know of) who have seen Sahara - PLEEEEASE tell me..... is it anything like Mercedes "Cubanite Silver" or is it more Silver than that?


I think I know the Merc colour you are referring to (but not certain) and yes I'd say SS is similar to it. SS is quite different to silver.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Great colour 8) Sahara was not my cup of tea at first but keeps looking better and better 8)


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Dr.Phibes said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Phibes/Reaperman
> ...


If it's the Merc colour i'm thinking of it's beautiful, Sahara was actually my first choice but I was unable to see it in the flesh at the time of ordering and lost my bottle :? 
I'm Well happy with Condor Grey but I think Sahara looks very classy and suits the car well.


----------



## mohan (Mar 15, 2007)

Dr.Phibes said:


> it is the sort of colour that can look different under different lighting conditions, from light grey to sandy. it is quite different to standard silver.


hi,

can you clarify as my build date is may 7 so i have time to change if needed.... was unkeen on normal silver as looks too light IMHO.... was keen for a darker silver, hence sahara....

many thanks.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

mohan said:


> Dr.Phibes said:
> 
> 
> > it is the sort of colour that can look different under different lighting conditions, from light grey to sandy. it is quite different to standard silver.
> ...


Dr Phibes is spot on here...in many respects thats why I went for the Sahara Silver as the colour does deepen or lighten dependant on the light.

I loved it when I first saw it in the flesh - its stunning...it shows off the lines of the car beautifully - unlike darker colours. Whereas Silver does appear to be a "flat" colour...all my own opinion of course... :wink:


----------



## mohan (Mar 15, 2007)

sound like i am sticking with sahara silver.....

it's funny how in the marketing pics the silver looks more vivid, but as you say, it's very anaemic in real life....

called a dealer too and the salesman said it was stunning too....


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Whats going on.....I thought I added another set of piccies..
Have they been moved...?

Well here they are again..


























































Enjoy......


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Reaperman

Your TT looks fantastic.

Must say that Sahara was my initial choice, but seeing it for the first time last Friday, I have to admit it's not for me, I have gone for Condor.

But I am colour blind 

BTW - Fab pictures mate.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Congrats on your new toy!

Colour is not for me, I see beige too, but then that is coming from a Condor owner and some don't like that as it is greenish. :?

So long as you are happy that it all that matters - are you?


----------



## mohan (Mar 15, 2007)

[smiley=cheers.gif] thanks for the pics, must say your car looks stunning.... i really like it, defo going to stick with sahara... love how the shades vary so much with lighting....

my m5 was sliverstone blue... most would say sky blue, and it wasn;t for all, but i loved it, and the thing i liked most is the colour and texture varied so much with lighting.... a very metallic silver in the shade on a bright day, at times sky blue....

looks like it will look clean even when it's not.... biggest factor for not buying black 'cos with 3 kids don't have time to wash it weekly.


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Any chance of some interior shots?


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

NUM_TT said:


> Any chance of some interior shots?


I'll get some shots done at the weekend.... :wink:


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

John C said:


> Congrats on your new toy!
> 
> Colour is not for me, I see beige too, but then that is coming from a Condor owner and some don't like that as it is greenish. :?
> 
> So long as you are happy that it all that matters - are you?


You really need to see this colour in the "flesh" so to speak...

Luvin' It..!!!!!!!


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

NUM_TT said:


> Any chance of some interior shots?


Here ya go...

Here are a couple of "Internal" shots...


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice very nice!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

very nice

hope all is going well and been easy on the first few hundred miles :wink:


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

p1tse said:


> very nice
> 
> hope all is going well and been easy on the first few hundred miles :wink:


Hi Patch...good to here from you m8..

Yeah taking it easy in the early stages although it will be up to 2k by the end of this month.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Another set of nice pics! 
The Sahara silver looks good in sunlight and when its clean. The more I see of the red interior the more I like!

Donald


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> Another set of nice pics!
> The Sahara silver looks good in sunlight and when its clean. The more I see of the red interior the more I like!
> 
> Donald


Cheers..... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

The colour combination is,_ as always_, much better in the flesh...


----------

